# Which Moon Phase?



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I was checking how the moon was looking for this Saturday and its supposed to be a full moon. I've heard this is bad for the fishing any truth to that? If so would going a day later on Sunday make any differece? Planning on fishing inshore btw


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't know about inshore but I have always had a tuff trip if I bottom fish offshore. I would think with a full moon the inshore should still be good as the tides will be stronger but I am a rookie at fishing inshore.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I think the full moon and new moon are both pretty good inshore due to stronger tidal flow. Had the best trip of my life at McRae on a new moon(or full moon-can't remember). Hopefully some of the experts will chime in.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

The moon this Saturday will be at perigee, the closest to earth for its orbit. In fact it will be the closest since 1993 and appear about 15% larger and 30% brighter than usual. I think it won't be this close for another 60 years. 

Moon rise is 7:16pm Saturday, and
Moon set is 7:07am Sunday. 

The best times to view this Full Moon are when (1) it has just popped its entire head over the eastern horizon (as the Sun is setting in the western horizon) and (2) when the Moon is about to drop under the western horizon later on in the evening.

This viewpoint near the horizon of Earth makes the Moon appear larger than when it is higher in the night sky, what is called the Moon Illusion. It’s not really any larger or brighter at this time, but only looks bigger and brighter to our eyes.

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/16mar_supermoon/.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Many people say that full moon.......*

is slow fishing in the Gulf for King Macks because at full moon, they hunt at night.....Could also apply to other predators......


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Fish feed at night on a full moon because they can see better, that makes them not as hungry during the day. At the same time a full moon will push pre-spawn fish to spawn, so the sheephead fishing should be great this weekend.


----------

